# How did elementary go for everyone?



## shallowcat (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry this is my first post I'm pretty sure this is in the right place. anyways, how did elementary go? I know its long ago but I remember being completely (except for a couple people) mute around everyone. I met my best friend in third grade and seven years later we're still going strong. my parents told me I had selective mutism most of my elementary days and I've improved a lot but regret the chances of making lifelong friends there.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Ementary school wasn't bad, I had a few friends who I would play with at recess and eat lunch with. I've long since lost contact with them, though.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

That's when I almost never talked, unless it was required for the lesson. I was bullied and made to cry on a constant basis. I guess that's where my SA started. There were some good days when the decent kids would include me in their games, but that didn't always happen.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was incredibly shy, even more so than now, but I still had a lot of friends.


----------



## DefineLife (Aug 13, 2015)

Everyone made fun of me because i was shy. Had 2 friends later.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I was incredibly shy, but had 2-3 close friends most of those years. In 3rd grade I was almost kicked out because of this teacher I had that always wrote me up for not speaking up or going up to the board. I couldn't no matter how much trouble i got into when my parents found out. Luckily my mom worked there, and was able to talk to some of administrators. Other than that year, most of elementary wasn't too bad.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

They were my least favorite school years. The work was dull, I hated everyone in my class and all but 1.5 of the teachers at the school I went to were bad.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Those years were my prime. I was so confident that I had assigned a kid to open my juice box for me everyday. Sorry, Kyle.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

It went pretty well from what i recall. A few times i was bullied but everything else was deliciously delicious


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I enjoyed it, and Junior High too. I'm sure a lot of bad stuff happened, but it was quite a long time ago for me, and I try to remember the good times. I think I might have had my first crush in 2nd or 3rd grade. I think her name was Courtney or something. I met some great friends there, and we had lot of fun. I miss being a kid. I know responsibilities are part of adulthood, but I kind of wish I was just still a kid on a swing set somewhere, my real life somewhere off in the unforeseeable future. Having a girlfriend? Who cares? Who needs a job or money? My Mom had it all taken care of. I became less happy towards the end of Middle School, and High School was mostly a drag. And all of it ended up being a waste of time, because I'm doing a job a 15 year old could do, and forged no permanent friendships or even learned social skills. Basically a waste of 12 years, 14 if you include pre-k and Kinder garden. Oh, am I getting off track? Anyways, Elementary School was just fine....


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Had a best friend from kindergarten to grade3 until he ditched me and ended the friendship. From there on out, I would stand around alone during recess and sit alone during lunch. Eventually the anxiety of seeing people judging me of being a loner was too much, so I eventually resort to hiding in the bathroom stall pretending to take a long crap during recesses. Some students eventually caught on to this, and would often scream my name to tease me when they’re going to the bathroom during recess and could see my feet dangling below the stall gap. My ex-best friend would have a sense of satisfied look on his face after whenever he would see me standing around alone and friendless after he ditched me. Eventually he too would teasing me with his new friends, so I guess he became my enemy eventually. Grade 5, last year of elementary, I would start not giving a crap and would join other kids to play, so I won’t look like an idiot standing around alone. Despite playing with other kids, none of them really accepted me and failed to befriended for bond with any of them. Middle school, I reverted to standing and sitting around alone. High school, things finally got better when I befriended this group of girls, and there people would make fun of me of being a queer guy of hanging out with girls. But I didn’t care, as that would mean I gives me much easier access and advantage to pick up girls, as they’re all right in my fingertips. Funny thing is, these same guys that would make fun of me, I would constantly see them in sausage parties, and would desperately and jealously look at me when I'm with a group of girls.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I was so socially awkward that I was an outcast from the get go. Probably how I developed my SA.


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

It was very bad. I was constantly bullied and as result always alone.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

My childhood was probably the best stage of my life (so far).

Believe it or not, I actually had a ton of friends back then, but then I move to a different city for middle school so I didn't really make many friends after that. 

Now that I think back, I wished that I had more childhood friends. Many of them felt like a sibling to me -- or a distant relative at least.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I was extremely geeky/dorky/nerdy and fat, but for some reason i was part of the "cool" crowd. Probably because a whole bunch of cool kids lived right next door and they convinced me to hang out. I also had great self-esteem. In short, they were the best years of my life. After 6th grade everything in my life started to fall apart.

My best friends from elementary still live great lives today (facebook stalk) and i spend my friday night on a social anxiety forum sigh........


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

it was pretty rad, i was def the shy kid but still had some asian friends i hanged out with. it all changed when i moved to new school


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

it was good except for 4th grade. i was in the class with all the clique-y kids (like literally i was the only girl in that class who wasn't super "popular") and got bullied A LOT. middle school, on the other hand, was hell.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

shallowcat said:


> Sorry this is my first post I'm pretty sure this is in the right place. anyways, how did elementary go? I know its long ago but I remember being completely (except for a couple people) mute around everyone. I met my best friend in third grade and seven years later we're still going strong. my parents told me I had selective mutism most of my elementary days and I've improved a lot but regret the chances of making lifelong friends there.


You're lucky. I never stayed in a school long enough to make a best friend. When I was 5 I met a boy who we had a sleep over and I thought we would be best friends forever, he was older than me by a year and a half so I thought of him as a older brother. 
I went to a new school for 3rd to 5th grade and I was bullied very bad just like in Carrie (1976) but it was more severe like in Carrie (2002). Elementary school was pretty horrible for me, and my parents didn't pay much attention to me, and I was left in daycare all day long so I was alone most of the time. 
As for the friend I had, we lost contact after I stopped going to the daycare we went to together. I actually found him on facebook last year and he remembered me, but he became shady and only hung out with me twice or maybe 3 times last year and now he never talks to me anymore and makes excuses or doesn't answer at all if I want to hang out with him. He became like all the rest. You are lucky your friendship stayed strong, most friendships are not even real.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I was one of the popular kids, lots of friends of both genders. 

So elementary was good to me.


----------



## GabrielPangan (Aug 18, 2015)

I love my elementary as well as highschool except for the last year of highschool


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I was quite timid as a child but I had a good friendship group and got along with everyone; including 'the populars'. Come to think of it, I'm only somewhat friendly with one or two people from my primary school.


----------



## MariaVi (Aug 17, 2015)

Elementary school was great until about 5th grade, when a couple kids started calling me shy and constantly asking me if I was mute. I had about a handful of good friends until that time. I did not know I was "quiet" until that time and it made me very self conscious. I started to alienate everyone including my best friend because I thought I did not fit in anymore. And high school, the absolute worst 4 years of my life, not because I was made fun of, I wasn't, but went to a very large high school so I pretty much was lost in the crowd and did not make one friend.


----------



## anon7388 (Apr 11, 2014)

Selective mutism all 5 years of elementary. I never spoke a single word to any of my teachers. Only time I spoke was in lunch and recess to a few friends I had.


----------



## DefineLife (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't remember anything. I have short term memory.


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

I was shy, reserved, and always cried the first week of school, but I was never without friends.


----------



## supbuddy (Feb 17, 2013)

Met 2 of my bestest of best friends in elementary. I was bullied a bit for a while in the 4th and 5th grades, but i eventually became friends with the bullies (the experience made me stronger imo). Our graduation ball before going to high-school was a life changing experience. All in all it was decent


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I loved it in a hating school way, I had no real reason to hate it.

I was in late grade 5 when I moved to the US. I attended 2 days of school here before my parents pulled me out to be home-schooled. 

I started College last week, it's alright, but I don't have much confidence in passing classes.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Kindergarten: Before the dark times. Everyone played well together. No factions. Everyone seemed to be on the same learning curve. Nice teachers.

1st Grade: Though I'd get socially anxious, this is the first I remember getting anxious about school as math was hard. Everyone still played together, though factions were starting to develop. I remember one kid who I still don't like got a 'girlfriend' and thought he was all cool because of it. I remember one of my friend's friends seemed to not like me. Made a good friend that continued to be a really good friend all through elementary school even though this was the only time we had the same teacher.

2nd Grade: More of the same as first.

3rd Grade: A pivotal grade. I was put in a class full of popular cool extrovert athletic kids. Literally the whole class but me and a couple others. It was awful. I didn't have the same lunch as my great friend so this is the first I remember eating and playing by myself. I remember I ran for student council and won but ended up not going to the meetings because I was too anxious with the other kids. A mean teacher too. Plus you're learning a lot of things academic wise like cursive and multiplication. Really a loner this year.

4th Grade: Better. I remember making another great friend, and one who I stopped because he was using me for my academics and he was a 'cool' kid. 

5th Grade: Really good year. Although there were still cliques and factions, still got along and was confident and minimial teasing.

6th Grade: Not technically elementary. Junior middle school in a different building. But completely awful. I compare all my years prior to this year. 
1.) My classroom had all bullies/jerks/extroverts/*****es.
2.) My teachers didn't like me
3.) Puberty
I asked my switch teacher if I could be moved to that class as there were some decent kids in that class.

6th Grade is where the line between socially anxious and general anxiety became one big blur. I had always had anxiety and was always an outcast, but 6th Grade just cemented it.

To answer the question though, elementary went great. I was an outcast and teased and had anxiety, but it was all minimal and wasn't flat-out rejected like today. I was able to meet some good friends and was able to talk to people. Really typical elementary. It's 6th grade onward that people started pulling ahead and anxiety just interfered with everything (developing new interests, taking their athletics to the next level, getting girlfriends, getting jobs etc)


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Elementary years were the best for me even though these two guys were obsessed with me. One had a huge, furry mole by his lips and he used to lick them, saying that they taste like chocolate and asked if I'd like to try... Another dude with a fro copied my work on an exam and I didn't even notice till the end. Also, he would chase me during recess trying to kiss me, bleh. 

All my friends were guys in elementary school, I wasn't friends with a single girl. You could say I was a tom boy growing up but I also liked girly things. Once I got into middle school and high school I didn't have a single guy friend and I only had girl friends, weird right?

I remember this one time a dude heard I was wanting to try out cheer leading and he said "You're not pretty enough". It seems so petty but I cried once I got home because I've never had anyone say something that rude to me... and so that kind of made me hate all guys lol. Not just that but this other guy told me I should choke on his dick because I called him a loser. 
I kind of deserved that to be honest lol, but damn his dick wouldn't even be able to reach my tonsils so I don't know how I'd choke on them :banana


----------



## brycek34520 (Jan 17, 2012)

Best years of my life. I was the class clown and had tons of friends. Then came middle school.... and high school.. where I refused to go and got my GED through an independent study program. 

I miss being with the same group of people for an entire year. In middle school, the added freedom, independence, and responsibility caused a lot of my anxiety.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It was actually ok. Had a regular group of kids I play with, and also had two best friend who I played with almost daily in the neighborhood. Middle school was when things went kind of sour.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Remember that kid on the playground no one ever played with or talked to? Of course you don't...that person was me.

I used to pray it would rain every day so I didn't have to participate in recess...boy did I hate recess

In short it was in line with most of my childhood, lonely.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

In elementary school i experienced the social environment i actually tried to recreate my whole life: I had friends, i was popular, i had a clique and we basically did something almost everyday. Damn i miss those days. :crying:


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

It actually wasn't so bad... I had a decent group of friends who always seemed to be interested in associating with me... To be honest, I remember myself being very normal back then. It all changed in 7th grade for me, and that's when I remember these feelings of anxiety every day at school. I usually didn't have much of a problem at home though, if I remember correctly.

But nowadays, I have the obvious anxiety at school, as well as home. I can't sleep right, and even the slightest amount of opposition or adversity makes my anxiety skyrocket. I wish I could go back, just to see if this is all true, or if the theory that we remember things as better than they were is too much for me to see past. 

Maybe...


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

Jesuszilla said:


> Remember that kid on the playground no one ever played with or talked to? Of course you don't...that person was me.
> 
> I used to pray it would rain every day so I didn't have to participate in recess...boy did I hate recess
> 
> In short it was in line with most of my childhood, lonely.


Back then, even though I had a decent group, I was still outgoing and nice enough to try and include new kids, or kids who didn't really have a whole lot of people. Even if we didn't always all hang out all the time, we'd always try to include people in our stuff..

Sorry you had to go through that... 

I was lucky enough to have it pretty good back then.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Elementary school really sucked for me. I grew up in the 5th ward, went to an all black school and got picked on because I was white. When I went to live with my grandparents in Spring halfway through middle school, school life got a whole lot better.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I remember being bullied in 2nd grade, it was really awful. Beyond that I remember teacher names and vague recollections of what they looked like, that's about it. I honestly don't remember much about my childhood, even high school is fuzzy.


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

I had a couple of friends in Kindergarten and 1st grade. When I moved to a new town for 2nd grade... that's when Selective Mutism took total control.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I had extreme separation anxiety in Kindergarten and it seems like I did nothing but cry for the first month. After that, I had a great time in elementary school. I loved school, had plenty of friends and made friends very easily. I was a happy and well adjusted child.

I had a ton of friends when I was in the sixth grade and was quite popular. My problems started when I entered the 7th grade. I became more shy, quiet and started staying to myself more and my social anxiety became worse in high school. After a friend of mine moved away when we were 16, it was all downhill for me. I spend my 11th and 12th grade years of school almost completely alone.

So far the ages of 11-12 have been the best part of my life.


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

My first day I was overly shy. I was alright overall. I had a small group of friends but then i transferred schools. I made friends at the other school too but I had to transfer again. I was really happy in 4th grade. My friends and I would actually hang out and play but I had to transfer again.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Best years of my life. Looking back, I don't think anyone really liked me. But at least I was happy.


----------

